# Jasper county monticello looking for members



## Led Zeppelin (Jul 22, 2014)

We are looking for members to join our 2 piece property that equals up to 430 acres. Please call 404-217-0756 any time between 10 am to 9 pm or email 1bad32@comcast.com. Please direct any and all question to gene daniel at either one of those for he is head of the club. Dues are $480. Thanks guys and happy hunting/fishing


----------



## youngbryan (Jul 22, 2014)

Where is the land located?


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jul 22, 2014)

goolsby rd off of hwy 11 just south of monticello


----------



## aj.hiner (Jul 23, 2014)

Led Zeppelin said:


> goolsby rd off of hwy 11 just south of monticello



Mr sam Goolsby passed a few year ago. we leased 1000 acres of his land for 10 years and several buddies still do. I think your land probably butts up to that piece. It was just clear cut 2 years ago.. Good deer in there and turkeys too.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah thats one of our 2 properties. mr goolsby's land got clear cut this last winter after deer season ended if I'm thinking of the same property you are


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jul 27, 2014)

couple spots still open


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Jul 28, 2014)

Whats the price?  Any aerial photos?  Do you have room for 3?


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jul 28, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## work2play2 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have hunted here. Its a good opportunity fellas. If I wasn't already in a club I would be in


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey Led, haven't had time yet to call the number you gave me, work has me swamped at the moment,  but plan on having the money together this week and meeting up with one of yall soon. You going to buck_o_rama this weekend?


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Aug 2, 2014)

naw i gotta work this weekend, my schedule sucks most of the time and i hardly ever have a single weekend day off let alone a full weekend. i somehow got lucky enough to have both bow and gun opener off though so ill be down there for that. yeah just call that number whenever you can. my dad just like to talk to the new members in general and/or people interested in getting in. thanks buddy, either i or my dad will work out a time to meet with you for sure


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Aug 2, 2014)

Cool, I spoke to him yesterday. Looking forward to meeting up with him sometime this week coming up or next weekend.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Aug 3, 2014)

sounds good. I'm gunna be at that shoot in athens, weather permitting. that will be my first day off


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Aug 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Aug 10, 2014)

saw some good bucks crossing the road yesterday when we were working. Seasons getting close and a spot or two are still available


----------

